# Bach Complete Works for Organ: Free Download



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/download.htm


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bigshot said:


> http://www.blockmrecords.org/bach/download.htm


Downloads from this site are way too slow.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Downloads from this site are way too slow.


You get what you pay for! 

(Kibbie's versions are quite OK and well worth the hassle to get all of Bach's Organ Works..)

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Downloads from this site are way too slow.


Ah, the instant gratification generation! :lol:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Ah, the instant gratification generation! :lol:


I may not have enough time left. If I crapped out before the download finishes, I'd be annoyed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, just checked it. That *is* kinda slow! Wangles even an old furt like me!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Send them a nasty email telling them that their gift horse needs perodontal attention!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bigshot said:


> Send them a nasty email telling them that their gift horse needs periodontal attention!


They're fine as is. I don't _need_ more Bach. The slow service is a service to me.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm all full up with exquisiteness today! Thanks anyway! Maybe tomorrow.


----------

